# Flats hopper pics before



## Clearwater (Aug 11, 2009)

The boat is 15'3" with a 6'7" beam at the widest....


----------



## Clearwater (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry guys don't quite know how to put up the pics yet... Still learning :-/


----------



## Clearwater (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Brett for the help....... ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No worries, welcome to the forum


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

very nice


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

pretty sweet boat!

Welcome to the forum...I'll have a gin and tonic...twist of lime


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice boat. Is it tippy? Cuz' it looks tippy.

Your title says "before", what are your after plans?


----------



## Clearwater (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a couple of soft spots on the deck because of unsealed rod holders and hatches.... so I am going to pull the deck off and refinish the inside.... And no the boat is really stable actually.. I fished the dock lights last night with two others buddies a had no issues...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotcha'!

http://microskiff.com/micro-wiki/index.php/Tippy

(the second meaning)


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice! Unique boat you won't see around every
corner....


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a pretty fast hull what's the max hp for it


----------



## shooterkwd (May 2, 2013)

> Looks like a pretty fast hull what's the max hp for it


This is a super old post. The guy hasn't been on the forum since 2010.


----------



## kc5273 (Jul 11, 2010)

It is an old post, I bought the boat from him about 3 years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2013)

HI,
Do you still own it? I picked one up about a month ago so am looking for people that have experience with them.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## kc5273 (Jul 11, 2010)

PM me with your phone number and I will tell you all about your boat.


----------

